# Poet course as a reservist



## Irishatis (2 May 2011)

Hey everyone,  Apologies if this is a re-post.

First off, I just finished my basic in St.Jean. I am a reservist Atis tech, I have 0 electronics background. I've done nothing but labor specific jobs most of my life. I presently live in Winnipeg, and as I've read the POET course is 6-8 months usually. 
I have my apartment here, car and all that jazz, my question is however.. Being a reservist, Will they help me to either get rid of or store my belongings while I'm away? Should I bring my car, packed with pc/tv and personal things with me? I have animals, No one here to take them.. Anyone have any idea's on options? 
I really have no Idea what to expect, I was told about this course at my graduation party at the Mega, I was alittle inebriated. So at this point, I'm completely lost.  Any information on anything would be great.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MikeL (2 May 2011)

I recommend talking to your Units OR/Clerk and go over everything with them.  Also if you know anyone from your unit who's been through POET as a Reservist you can get and idea of what to expect in regards to the course and what the CF does if anything for your civvie home, etc.

Also, because I have no idea how it works in the Reserve world, would a Reservist have to do the course all in one shot or is it broken into mods for Reservists?

*edit for spelling


----------



## PuckChaser (2 May 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Also, because I have no idea who it works in the Reserve world, would a Reservist have to do the whole course all in one shot or is it broken into mods for Reservists?



Its one shot, which is why the Comm Res killed the Res LCIS trade. Mbr had to be on Cl B for a year and change, and most just CT'd right after completing the course.


----------



## REDinstaller (2 May 2011)

I did my POET as a reservist in 1993/94. At that time there was no storage allowed, no TD given as the course was over 180 days, no posting allowance as we were reservists. The only thing we did get was LTA to get home for Xmas. You should drop your pets off with a friend/Family if this is possible. And get a really good friend or family to look after your house. Suspend your phone, that way you can keep the same number. Turn off the water, and keep the heat low if you are going to be gone over the winter.


----------



## Occam (2 May 2011)

93/94?  May as well be a lifetime ago.  I would be surprised to find out that a young class B reservist forced to temporarily relocate for 28 weeks of POET training and 20 weeks of QL3 training would not be eligible for at least some benefits.  However, at this point in my career, I should be careful saying that as the CF still finds ways of surprising me.

For the OP:  There will definitely be a course loading message for you, which should spell out what benefits are available.  You need to get your hands on that message.  When is the course?  Have you attempted to get in touch with your OR?


----------



## PuckChaser (2 May 2011)

He just finished basic, I'm willing to bet he hasn't been back home yet to the unit.


----------



## REDinstaller (2 May 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> 93/94?  May as well be a lifetime ago. [/quote
> 
> It wasn't that long ago :. Shows how the branch has evolved/devolved if you think about how the shcool was back then.


----------



## Occam (2 May 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> It wasn't that long ago :



Long enough that it predates the ATIS Trade, CFTDIs, PLD, vast improvements to the relocation program, and improvements to many other benefits.


----------



## REDinstaller (2 May 2011)

I was in the BEST of the Tech trades. RAD Tech. We could also smoke and drink at work back then too.


----------



## Occam (2 May 2011)

Best of the Army tech trades, maybe.  Naval techs got to put their ashtrays on top of the Mod 28s, and bring the bar with them wherever the ship goes....


----------



## REDinstaller (2 May 2011)

Touche, damn navy always drinking and driving.  >


----------



## Irishatis (3 May 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> 93/94?  May as well be a lifetime ago.  I would be surprised to find out that a young class B reservist forced to temporarily relocate for 28 weeks of POET training and 20 weeks of QL3 training would not be eligible for at least some benefits.  However, at this point in my career, I should be careful saying that as the CF still finds ways of surprising me.
> 
> For the OP:  There will definitely be a course loading message for you, which should spell out what benefits are available.  You need to get your hands on that message.  When is the course?  Have you attempted to get in touch with your OR?



I start at the base on the 5th, So I will be working for them for a couple of weeks before shipping off again. I've sent a email to my MWO on base, informing him that I do accept the position for training, and  presented my concerns. It's a couple a months away from the point last year that I initially applied to the CF, so I guess I landed in a good spot as I've been pushed forward fairly fast so far, which also leads to alot of the "unknown". I lucked out with basic because I have friends in the reserves, none however that have done any long courses.


----------



## Occam (3 May 2011)

Wow, that gives you a ridiculously short period of time before the course begins.  Good luck getting the details sorted out...hopefully your MWO back at the base is well-connected.


----------



## Irishatis (13 May 2011)

Hoping that this bumps this topic..

As a reservist, I don't get shit, I'll get the price of the flight back, pretty much all will be spent on driving there though..

My gf is full tilt.. I'm moving to Ottawa so we can hang out.. 

I've heard shit from guys I'm on base with, I wont have time..  I have no electrical background, and I'm horrible in math, therefore I'd have to agree with them.

For those who have taken it before.. without any past knowledge.. Did you have time to take off and go elsewhere? Worth packing your apt, storing it and all that?

Lemme know..
Thanks!


----------

